# Advice needed - Suke 60



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Damn, you put it back on the trailer and went home without fishing? I would have ran that thing as long as it was still pumping water.

Have a look at the impeller and see if it's melted, or it might be fine. Do a compression check if you want. You will be looking for nice even PSI across all cylinders. Those things are tougher than they get credit. 3 minutes at idle isn't even long enough to open the thermostat on my 2 stroke on a cold morning.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I have come to the conclusion when ever I take anyone out besides my wife that I do all the work. The only thing I trust the non boater with is holding the line on the dock. I have had too many bad experiences trusting others with my truck or boat.

I know this doesnt help with engine advice but I do feel your pain.


----------



## damthemainstream (Apr 11, 2017)

I would suspect a melted impeller at the very least. It probably would be good insurance to open it up and at least check.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I agree with Chad, but I would just look at the impeller and keep going along your way. It should be fine as long as it's pissing water and running normally.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> Damn, you put it back on the trailer and went home without fishing? I would have ran that thing as long as it was still pumping water.
> 
> Have a look at the impeller and see if it's melted, or it might be fine. Do a compression check if you want. You will be looking for nice even PSI across all cylinders. Those things are tougher than they get credit. 3 minutes at idle isn't even long enough to open the thermostat on my 2 stroke on a cold morning.


Haha. Luckily it was after our fishing and getting back to the ramp. Fishing was good besides that incedent. I went fishing with an In-Law so I had to bite my tounge the whole time, my blood was boiling. 



csnaspuck said:


> I have come to the conclusion when ever I take anyone out besides my wife that I do all the work. The only thing I trust the non boater with is holding the line on the dock. I have had too many bad experiences trusting others with my truck or boat.
> 
> I know this doesnt help with engine advice but I do feel your pain.


That's exactly what I asked him to do lol nothing else. I parked the boat at the dock and asked him to hold the boat there while I get the trailer.. not hard right. Sure enough while backing trailer up I see my boat floating in the middle of the ramp about to hit concrete bottoms while he was laughing/saying "I don't know what happened, it just got away from
me". I had to go in the water to get the boat and put back to dock because he didn't know how to back the boat up. And THEN he tilted the engine up while attempting to back it up. Never trusting non-boater with anything anymore. 

Going to check impeller tomorrow and report back.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

csnaspuck said:


> I have come to the conclusion when ever I take anyone out besides my wife that I do all the work. The only thing I trust the non boater with is holding the line on the dock. I have had too many bad experiences trusting others with my truck or boat.
> 
> I know this doesnt help with engine advice but I do feel your pain.


Seriously. My friend with a 25 ton license could barely dock my 17' skiff.

But shouldnt the motor go into limp mode if the alarm is going off to prevent damage?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

fjmaverick said:


> But shouldnt the motor go into limp mode if the alarm is going off to prevent damage?


Nope.


----------



## Cameron (Jul 18, 2016)

Are you saying it was running dry for a few minutes? If so I can bet money that there is not a thing wrong with it. High temperature alarms aren't uncommon in this scenario but don't indicate there is a problem with the motor. Impellers won't meet as easy as one would think. Hook it up to some h20 and crank her up. If she's pissing check one box. Check your oil if it's a 4-stroke and make sure you don't smell gas and it's not milky, check the second box, put it in the water and make sure your getting normal speeds, check the third box. All three boxes checked, you're in business


----------

